# Diabetes, ED, low libido etc...



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

I have noticed that there are more and more men on TAM with diabetes.
I have had type 2 for about 4 years and have to inject insulin daily. 

I still have a healthy appetite for sex, I still have and maintain good strong erections though I certainly need more actual physical stimulation to get to full strength than I used to. I suspect this is more to do with age (46) and being in a sexless marriage - once a month if I'm lucky - than diabetes.

Diabetes is known to affect a mans libido, erection abilities etc. Are there any men out there with diabetes (2) that are having difficulties in the 'southern hemisphere'?....

What difficulties? Where does it start? 
Basically, what can I expect to happen? Any advice?
Not much I can do about diabetes, but I don't want the best toy God gave me to stop working!!!!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Jezza, my father had type 2 diabetes and did a poor job of keeping it in control. His wife at the time of his death from other problems (I called her Number 8) called me and asked me to talk to him about keeping controlled. 

What I learned: High blood sugar makes the blood vessels brittle, or inflexible. The nurse said his arteries sounded like a tin can. Simply put, if you do not keep it in control, your arteries can't be flexible enough to do what the arteries do when aroused. She said that ED was one of the first symptoms of uncontrolled diabetes in men.

In my father's case, he began to keep the blood sugar in control, and said he found that staying lean and thin helped him to keep wife Number 8 happy.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Keep good control of you blood sugar, keep your A1c between 6 and 7. Take 3000 MG of a good quality fish oil daily. Follow a low glycemic index diet faithfully and make sure your gingiva is healthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

My BIL and MIL have diabetes. The key to this is the same for general aging. Eat low glycemic/lowER carb, exercise and take good supplements. My MIL has type 2 and I've seen her control her diabetes with diet alone but as soon as she starts eating things she shouldn't she has to take insulin.


----------



## Virginia Patricia (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow my husband's diabete's is out of control AC1 at 12 he has had a problem with maintaining a erection. I haven't wanted to push him to have sex so I've acted like I don't really care. I wish he would take care of himself, I miss this connection with him.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

On a related note, would diabetes and/or the medication have any effect on a woman's libido drop?


----------

